# Max tires size on a Roubaix



## surfmonkey89 (Apr 7, 2006)

I currently have 26mm tires on mine, and I'm wondering if 28mms would make for a better ride - assuming they'd fit.

Has anyone tried 28mm or larger?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

surfmonkey89 said:


> I currently have 26mm tires on mine, and I'm wondering if 28mms would make for a better ride - assuming they'd fit.
> 
> Has anyone tried 28mm or larger?


yes, actual 29mm mounted on my SL4, actual as is in real life not what the label says to be clear. My 2006 seems like it would fit even bigger.

What weight are you and what pressures you running on the 26mm tires. Also what 26mm tires you using. I ask because some 26mm are like other 23-4 and some are biggish, and some actually 26 mounted too...

When I bought the SL4 we tried a front 32 on it off another bike. It fit and spun, but was so close I would not actually run them.

I use 27 and 25 Vittoria Pave [open clincher 320 TPI] on my Disc SL4 and recommend especially the 27 on a wider profile rim for best ride. @210lb I run 80/85 on the 27s if I expect any off piste at all or even **** surface. The 25s for road a bit more air. The Paves ride very very nice IMO.

I have some Michelin 25C axial pros that are a full 29mm on wide rims. Some of the Michelins run very big. They ride great too, but for wet and winter I lean Paves, and the SL4 is my winter bike...

25C conti GP4 actually sit bigger than 28C ALL Seasons just for a Roubaix use mention...


----------



## surfmonkey89 (Apr 7, 2006)

I meant to include that. I'm 6'4", around 230. I was running the tires at about 85-90 back, 80-85 front. I'm using Compass Cayuse Pass tires. 

Sounds like I might be able to get the next one up - the Chinook - and have them fit. Until late last year I was running the stock 23s that came with the bike, at well over 100 PSI. I almost sold the bike, because even though it was my dream bike, the ride sucked. I ended up getting a Kona Rove, which I prefer in every respect other than weight (it's 28lbs). But instead of selling the Roubaix, I gave it one last shot with different tires, and the ride has improved enough that I might keep it after all. 

The other option is to sell both and get something like a Seven or Moots, which gives me the ride of the Kona and the weight of the Roubiax, but think I'm just trying to be a special snowflake, when everyone else seems to be getting along just fine with their less expensive bikes. 

This is my exact Roubaix btw.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

SL2 I have no experience with, both my 2006 and 2014 are different frames.

I'll say this though, I test rode a SL2 thinking to replace my 2006 and @ 210 lb felt it was not more/sufficiently stout enough over the 2006 to bother. Still have the 2006 AND THE 2014. And that is my biggest, well only complaint about the 2006. Of course the SL4 Disc went too far in the other direction for a 'comfort' bike [IMO]. 

I don't know what I can add regarding tires for yours. And I dunno if my 32 fit comment applies to your SL2 being I was referring to my SL4 to be clear...

I wonder how the 27mm Pave is compared to what you are running already. I bet they are pretty similar in mores ways than one, but probably heavier?


----------



## surfmonkey89 (Apr 7, 2006)

Yea, looks like the Pave is quite a bit heavier than what I'm currently running, but about 60g more than the 28s I was considering. Nothing compared to the 359g, 38mm Barlow Pass tires I'm running on the Rove; those things are beasts!


----------



## Bflath (Feb 10, 2013)

I have 28mm Gatorskins on my SL4. No clearance issues except that I have to deflate the front tire to remove the wheel. 
The ride is smooth with 85 front 90 rear. I'm 200 lbs.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

surfmonkey89 said:


> Yea, looks like the Pave is quite a bit heavier than what I'm currently running, but about 60g more than the 28s I was considering. Nothing compared to the 359g, 38mm Barlow Pass tires I'm running on the Rove; those things are beasts!



BTW, test fit on my Disc Roubaix of 38Cx650B on disc wheels I built. Panaracer somethings, I forgot. Fit better than the 32Cx700 I tried, and only 1/8" less short than the 25Cx700 Paves. Did not get a chance to ride them though, was out of smaller tubes.  Had one bad one that held air for a minute or two to see clearance. Bad previous patch job so I ordered up some tubes...


----------



## surfmonkey89 (Apr 7, 2006)

robt57 said:


> BTW, test fit on my Disc Roubaix of 38Cx650B on disc wheels I built. Panaracer somethings, I forgot. Fit better than the 32Cx700 I tried, and only 1/8" less short than the 25Cx700 Paves. Did not get a chance to ride them though, was out of smaller tubes.  Had one bad one that held air for a minute or two to see clearance. Bad previous patch job so I ordered up some tubes...


Thanks for trying, I really appreciate it.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I know this is an apples to oranges analysis, but my 2015 Tarmac fits tires that measure 29mm. Closest tolerance is rear tire to seat tube, about 1/4". Based on that reasoning, I'd have to believe there's TONS of room for them on a Roubaix that has 10mm longer chainstays.


----------



## surfmonkey89 (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, I'm going to give it a try. Certainly cheaper than a new bike . 

I assume I can run standard tubes?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Bflath said:


> I have 28mm Gatorskins on my SL4. No clearance issues except that I have to deflate the front tire to remove the wheel.
> The ride is smooth with 85 front 90 rear. I'm 200 lbs.



Gators and All season 28s run small. We have one of each on the tandem.
I would call them 26s, thus using them to say a 28 will fit should be adjusted for IMO. A 25C GP4 is bigger mounted than a 28 Gator or AllSeason FWIW.


----------



## surfmonkey89 (Apr 7, 2006)

I ended up getting some Compass Bicycle Chinook Pass tires, and 28mm makes a heck of a difference, at least to me. Plenty of clearance, and they really absorb the road bumps. I'm running them at around 80 PSI, and I might even try to go lower. It's like a new bike.

View attachment 305754


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

surfmonkey89 said:


> I ended up getting some Compass Bicycle Chinook Pass tires, and 28mm makes a heck of a difference, at least to me. Plenty of clearance, and they really absorb the road bumps. I'm running them at around 80 PSI, and I might even try to go lower. It's like a new bike.
> 
> View attachment 305754


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


What is the pic of ? Did yo actually take a real width measurement? And what rims do you have them mounted on?

Ciao


----------



## surfmonkey89 (Apr 7, 2006)

Weird. It worked when I tried it after I posted!

Hopefully this will work. They're on the stock Mavic rims. I need to get a set of calipers to see how true to size they are.


----------



## Bflath (Feb 10, 2013)

robt57 said:


> Gators and All season 28s run small. We have one of each on the tandem.
> I would call them 26s, thus using them to say a 28 will fit should be adjusted for IMO. A 25C GP4 is bigger mounted than a 28 Gator or AllSeason FWIW.


They measure 27.8 on the stock Fulcrum S4's.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Bflath said:


> They measure 27.8 on the stock Fulcrum S4's.


Wide rim, yes?


----------

